

For Venom security flaw, the fix is in: Patch your VM today - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/venom-the-anti-toxin-is-here/

======
ColinWright
The discussion is over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538437)

Other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541450)
(securityaffairs.co)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541500)
(thehacktimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539206)
(tripwire.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538583)
(tripwire.com)

